# Run at Russ's



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

This morning I drove from North Orange County across Los Angeles to Burbank where I met up with Russ and Gary. After a nice breakfast we headed off to Russ’s house. Russ has an elevated layout that encircles various fruit trees - oranges, tangerines, lemons and avocado’s to name a few. 










It was a beautiful day (Upper 70’s) and Russ and Gary (he has one hand up) were very comfortable in the shade. 











Here’s my SD40-2 with a few coal cars. 









The Genesis from Arizona showed up pulling a few Amfleet cars.









My C19 pulling the Pearl Harbor cars. 










The Rio Gracie caboose passing the Amtrak on the siding.










Gary starting up his Goose. 



















Seems the Goose was to slow for the C19. 












Blowing the whistle and the fireman yelling at the Goose to get out of the way. 










Russ’s Shay with some beautiful detailed cars. 



















Of course something is bound to happen when you run. Here is the Goose pushing a stray car to the siding. 










Gary controlling the maneuver. 
















It was a great day of running and talking with friends. A big thanks to Russ and Gary. 
Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Tom, I like his ballasted roadbed.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Tommy,

Thanks for posting the photos. 

The three of us talked about having this little get-together to welcome the spring weather here and to have something positive to post about on MLS. We had some nice shade trees and a cold one and sat back enjoying the trains.







A great time had by all in attendance. Thanks to Tommy for making the long drive and to Russ for allowing us to use his layout. A very congenial host, indeed.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

thanks for posting 
dick


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

A few more pictures from Russ' Run today:










Tommy with our host Russell Rutalj










Tommy setting up his SD40-2 on the mainline.










TM with TWO controllers and trains at the same time!










#41 percholating on the siding as more modern motive power runs by.










41 waiting for the main as the Arizona Amtrak nears in the background










Arizona Amtrak thunders by ole 41.

Russ has more later.


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like a great time was had by all.
Gotta love these February Springs.
Thanks for sharing the pictures.
Rick


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary,Tommy,Russ, 
Wish I had been there. Also wish spring would get here where I live. All the Airwire run good?


----------



## Russell Rutalj (Dec 7, 2010)

Some more pictures from the spring run at my place.












































































Hope you enjoy the pictures.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Russ, 
You need some reefers to haul all that citrus in your yard.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Paul Burch on 28 Feb 2013 09:21 AM 
Gary,Tommy,Russ, 
Wish I had been there. Also wish spring would get here where I live. All the Airwire run good? Your name was mentioned quite a few times during the run yesterday!







AND it ALWAYS came up when we had an Airwire "glitch". All of them were of OUR OWN MAKING!









Tommy DID make another comment.........maybe we should all pile into our trucks and drive up to see you when the weather gets a little warmer!







We missed you.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Come on up. Two or three days of running would be fun. Not many visitors make it to this corner of the world. I-5 all the way. 
Tommy,
That looks like another new Bahama shirt.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul,
Airwire's ran great. T5000's make it easy. When Russ asked about inputting his Shay into his T9000, Gary and I were lost.







Russ figured it out pretty quickly.

Yeah I have a few more Tommy Bahamas since I last seen ya. As for Washington, I was almost up there this weekend. Maybe someday...... 

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------

